# Original ragtime composition - "Homage to SJ"



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Here's a recent composition of mine in the ragtime tradition - Homage to SJ. No prizes for guessing who SJ is! 

I'll upload the piano score shortly


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Here's the piano score...


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

David,

Very nice indeed. The syncopation in the bass line is very reminiscent of Joplin, as I'm sure you intended. The filigrees in the right hand are closer to Joseph Lamb or even James Scott. Also reminds me a bit of this piece:


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Sorry, I was just editing some Polish music. They list their surname first!


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks for the comment and the Pork and Beans link which I really enjoyed. Never knowingly heard that before but I see what you mean about the filigrees. Pork and Beans was very enjoyable but really a bit manic though, do you agree? Seems almost obsessively focussed, in terms of the left hand certainly. With Joplin for most of his work there's a sense of freedom, a feeling the piece might go in any direction. I was trying to capture that feeling a bit in my composition.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The MIDI playback really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Amazing but like Scott Joplin is often quoted as saying: some people play ragtime too fast! 

I prefer it at a slower pace myself so you can really hear all the clever articulation of the chords and runs.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Like this?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Owen David said:


> Here's a recent composition of mine in the ragtime tradition - Homage to SJ. No prizes for guessing who SJ is!
> 
> I'll upload the piano score shortly


Very nice indeed! I like it - I can imagine it being scored for a ragtime ensemble or brass band! Keep writing.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks mbhaub! Much appreciated.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

I think the slower pace definitely suits that whistful, haunting piece. Maybe a little quicker for most Joplin!


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Owen David said:


> I think the slower pace definitely suits that whistful, haunting piece. Maybe a little quicker for most Joplin!


That was replying to NoCoPilot at #8.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Owen David said:


> Maybe a little quicker for most Joplin!


Not ALL Joplin though.


----------

